# Broken Waltz (MIRx demo)



## Guy Bacos (Aug 13, 2013)

All the waltzes have been done, so I thought a broken waltz might be fun. Here it is, hope you enjoy it! 

Broken Waltz

ps. The chosen hall is a large concert hall.


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Aug 13, 2013)

Top notch mockup. Woodwinds and perc both sound fantastic. I think the strings are the weak link, if I'm being nitpicky. Enjoyed the piece!


----------



## MrCambiata (Aug 13, 2013)

Sounds great!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks Jordan and MrCambiata!


----------



## michaelv (Aug 15, 2013)

It's broken. But it does NOT need fixing. Just a beautiful, witty, challenging mangling of the waltz ,Guy. Tender, brash, witty, in turn. It's all there. Are you related to Ravel, by any chance?

Damaged perfection.


----------



## apessino (Aug 15, 2013)

Just wonderful! :D


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks guys!

Michael, my partner said it reminded her of some composer..., I said, I have no idea, I just do what I like, you need to ask Michael V, he always knows exactly which composers it's close to. I was also never good in music analysis in my university classes, didn't have the brains for it.


----------



## michaelv (Aug 17, 2013)

I know it can sometimes be rather irritating when people say: "Oh, it sounds like so-and-so....",but In this case I really meant the approach, the witticism and general tone. There's a snippet in there that briefly sounds like La Valse, but Ravel himself was slyly referring to the Strauss sound. I love that elegance, but Ravel becomes ever more dark and diabolical.

Anyway, you, too, have that invention and novelty factor, without sounding cliched, or aping Ravel.

Oh, BTW, has anyone ever told you that you look exactly like Anthony Newley....?


----------



## Rob (Aug 17, 2013)

Ha very nice Guy! Fellini would have used it... I like the ascending scales in the violins, are they dimension strings?


----------



## KEnK (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow! 
Brilliant

Maestro Bacos-

That is amazing writing
A pleasure to listen to sir.

k


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 19, 2013)

michaelv @ Sat Aug 17 said:


> Oh, BTW, has anyone ever told you that you look exactly like Anthony Newley....?



Anthony Newley???

I don't think I have a chin like Jay Leno.  



Rob @ Sat Aug 17 said:


> Ha very nice Guy! Fellini would have used it... I like the ascending scales in the violins, are they dimension strings?



Ha! Yes I agree, it is very Fellini. They are dimension strings doubled with 50% vol approx of appa, for thickness. Thanks Rob! 




KEnK @ Sun Aug 18 said:


> Wow!
> Brilliant
> 
> Maestro Bacos-
> ...




Thanks Kenk!


----------

